# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Nantucket, Martha's Vineyard, Cape Cod Travel Forum >  >  Portuguese Festival/Blessing of the Fleet

## MIke R

this weekend....the joint will be a jumpin...this is one of the crazier weekends in PTown of the summer....if you are in the neighborhood its well worth a visit

and oh what food!!!!

----------


## Rosemary

I have always wanted to go to this.  Will your boat be blessed?  What a tradition.

----------


## amyb

It is also a big day out on  Montauk, Long Island-when they hold the blessing of the fleet.

----------


## Rosemary

I want to go that, too.

----------


## amyb

This year it was held on June 12th in Montauk. Write it down for 2012!

----------


## Rosemary

Thank you.  I will!

----------


## MIke R

> I have always wanted to go to this.  Will your boat be blessed?  What a tradition.




yes..it needs all the help it can get this year.....what drama this year!!...funny thing  though is the holy water sizzles and evaporates when it inadvertently hits my skin...I wonder why???? }:|

----------


## MIke R

when I left to go home this evening, I was walking to my car and I passed a food cart that was doing this little neck clams, linguica, hot peppers,onions, and rice thing....I had to try it....

extraordinary

----------


## Rosemary

That sounds perfect, and just waiting to be enjoyed.  The sizzling and evaporating water may need to be investigated.  I am trying to picture where this happens.  Is it near the dock sheds with the pictures of the Grandmas? Friends were going to go to Tips for Tops for lunch today.

----------


## MIke R

oh  not Tips for Tops..that place is terrible and for sale....much much better choices...Tips was great back in the day...no more

the blessing is at the end of MacMillan Wharf...the grandma pictures  are on the end of Fishermans Wharf-  where I lived....

----------


## Rosemary

Oh dear.  We used to love walking up to that place.  The waitress would exhaustedly flop into our booth while we looked at the menu. This would be at 8 am.  I remember good breakfasts.  Fisherman's Wharf must have been an amazing place to live.  We have bought the best lobster we have ever had on MacMillan Wharf, over the years.

----------


## MIke R

Tips for breakfast was a long standing tradition....I ve done it plenty...and it was great... not so anymore.....but the old Kelsys Diner was the best for flippers and egg, linguica and cheese on a sweet Portuguese roll ( called a sweet breaker )......

no more lobsters sold on Macmillan anymore....you bought them from a very good friend of mine ..Joe Vinagre....town regs and politics did him in....he was a great guy..a super fishmonger....his right hand man was a woman who is like a sister to me...and when she was moving out to Park City to work in the Olympic Bobsled facility we were also moving to Colorado...I was already out there and  Wendi and her were driving a truck west with a lot of her and our belongings....so the night before they were leaving Joe took them out to Bubulas for dinner and when they said goodbye in the parking lot he slipped a thousand bucks in their pockets "for the trip"

and yes my 6 years living on Fishermans Wharf were amazing....truly amazing....I miss it terribly and hope to get back in my apartment some day when the family politics and drama eventually settles.....

----------


## Rosemary

Joe was great-funny and specific with cooking instructions. He sounds like a kind and generous man. The MacMillan dockmaster, maybe seven years ago, had a sailboat built by the same manufacturer as ours. I guess that's how long it has been for us.  Fisherman's Wharf is a significant property.  I hope it settles out happily for everyone in general and you and your girls in particular.

----------


## MIke R

I think Rex was harbormaster 7 years ago....

----------


## Rosemary

I remember Rex. I think I am remembering the man who rented town moorings. Not Flyers.  It doesn't matter-just nice to think about that precious place.

----------

